# Free up Conventional Memory. Help!



## Cloud2Ground (Jul 6, 2001)

In order to install my program I have to free up some conventional memory. The help file said :

Not Enough Memory Messages

If you encounter an Out of Memory message, you can 
increase conventional memory by commenting out TSRs 
and loading device drivers into the upper memory area. 
For information on how to perform these steps, see 
Microsoft Knowledge Base Article Q134399, "How to 
Increase Conventional Memory for MS-DOS-Based Programs" at 
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q134/3/99.asp

I went there and it said to load using the devicehigh command programs into UM. 
Soo do I just type 
C:\ DEVICEHIGH ANSI.SYS
???? ANSI.SYS WAS ON THE LIst from the above website.
And if I'm supposed to check their size while running...how do I know they're runnin? 
(and don't say...by their tennishoes ...hahaha)!

Thanks a bunch
Machelle


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_______________________________________________
At a DOS prompt type:

*mem/c/p*

and press ENTER. This will show what's in upper
and lower memory, and what size they are.

You can use DEVICEHIGH in CONFIG.SYS and
LH in the AUTOEXEC.BAT file.

If you post your present CONFIG.SYS and
AUTOEXEC.BAT files, we'll try to help with
them if you want.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## Cloud2Ground (Jul 6, 2001)

How strange is this?
When I type notepad /config.sys it opens completely blank??
When I type notepad /autoexe.bat it says the file doesn't exist.

So I searched for the autoexe.bat file and it is an MSDos batch file. What is that?

I'm going to try the mem /c /p command. Is the spacing correct?

Also, when I "use" devicehigh. I need to know if it is a dos command, or part of a program, or part of a file I need to edit.

Thanks
Machelle


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________
Yes, the spacing is correct on *mem/c/p*, but
you can allow spaces between the switches if you
want.

To edit the files from Windows, start notepad and:

Click "File"
Click "Open"
Set "Files of Type" to "All Files"
Set "Look in" to "C:"

You should see both autoexec.bat and
config.sys.

If you want to edit the files from DOS:

type *cd\* Press ENTER. Then type:

*edit config.sys* or *edit autoexec.bat*

and press ENTER.

Also, "DEVICEHIGH" can only be used in
the config.sys file.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## ZachBenj (Jul 6, 2001)

What version of DOS are you running?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

To load a TSR into upper memory from the autoexec.bat file, use LH instead of DEVICEHIGH


----------

